# Stinky shoes!



## bluemtn (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok, I don't know if this is health related or not, but here it is.  I was wondering if anyone has this issue or not with their ma shoes, and what to do to get rid of the odor.  I rarely use them, and the reason for the use is due to a skin condition with my foot.  Even when I don't wear the shoes, the smell is a bit overwhelming- then again, I do have a sensitive nose and might not be as bad as I think.  Should I use odor eaters, what?

tkdgirl


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 31, 2004)

One Dr. told me you must let your shoes air out "outside always" to let them clear out. 

Works for me!


----------



## Seig (Oct 31, 2004)

I lived several years in Florida. When I first moved down there I noticed that my step father always took his shoes off in front of the refrigerator. Considering this was a man that would notice if someone stepped on his grass an hour before he awoke, I found this strange. I asked him why he did this. He told me that the refrigerator "vented" it's warm air from underneath and to the front. He put his shoes there to keep them dry. Most odors in shoes are caused by whatever is in them being able to grow in a damp environment. Worth a shot....


----------



## Blindside (Oct 31, 2004)

Most odor is caused by bacteria growth.  You can order products to kill the bacteria like the Terminoder here 

Or simply use a 5 to 10% bleach solution.  The bleach isn't going to be great for alot of dark products, but I have used it on vinyl and various other synthetics without any harm.  My sparring gear gets semi-regular dips in bleach.

But drying your shoes/gear out quickly is a good way to prevent alot of growth.

Lamont


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 3, 2004)

Foot powder to keep your feet dry.  and socks.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok this sounds crazy but my feet stank for a couple years and I tried a lot of things before I got it cleared up.  I went to see an Amish doctor my Father was seeing for his cancer.  Ok before you laugh hear me out.  He told me I was probably zinc deficent and to take a bunch of zinc tablets for a couple weeks and soak my feet in rubbing alcohol once a week.  After reading about zinc online I found out it helps your imune system and skin regeneration.  If it takes for ever for a cut to heal you maybe zinc deficent.  So I'm no doctor but I have to tell you after three years of not being able to stand to take off my shoes this cleared me right up.  The rubbing alcohol seemed a little harsh at first but I really enjoy it because it's cool.  It does burn a little if you've got a sore spot somewhere but it so what it's cleaning it out so it'll heal faster.  I also believe the best way to take care of damp shoes or boots is to set in direct sunlight.  The uv rays will kill any germs or bacteria.  Good luck!


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the input.  It's only my MA shoes that stink (I believe from sweat).  I've set them outside, and the stench has disappeared.


Thanks again,

tkdgirl


----------

